# Tinhat, New distro based on hardened gentoo



## vectoravtech (Aug 6, 2015)

XFCE4 Tinhat based on hardened gentoo, it runs in ram, 64bit only right now; you can find help on IRC freenode server and channel #tinhat

Open Unetbootin as administrator, select usb stick then the Tinhat ISO. After its finished boot it and the login and password is thuser. To see the desktop type: startx.

The aps it has that I like are Hexchat (IRC), a version of firefox, and VLC.
Being a source distro give it time to bootup, maybe five Minutes.
You can install the package manager with a command (emerge-webrsync)
dev's favorite is XFCE4 from here:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/tinhat/files/images/
Heres the quickstart guide:
http://tinhat.sourceforge.net/?q=quickstart






I installed Tinhat to my usb stick and heres a screenshot after it first boots and I startx during a live session. I rushed and didn't verify the MD5 (as you can see with the missing icons).


----------



## vectoravtech (May 30, 2016)

If your not using it in a Linux virtual machine thats getting piped a networking connection then I would recommend anything Gentoo based with networking, maybe Sabayon for that polished look.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 30, 2016)

Couple questions.
 First off Thank You for posting this! Does this work with new hardware(newer)and is this a server based OS? I am building a computer for a needy child(long story)I want to donate this as her mom can't pay me but offered to do so over time. I have the computer but no OS for it(I can't afford 1 for her), plus she is young and wants to learn. I want to be able to set it up with parental settings, plus make it easy to switch back in the future. My Set up(so you can advise me) Asus Z97-AR mother board a Intel G1840 dual core, 8GB 4X4 Gskill 1600DDR3, 2X 160GB Sata II WD in a RAID-0. I have used UbuntU to recover a locked out XP systems(from the side)on a lappy, I also have some software experience...........


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 30, 2016)

I have a windows 10 key you can have if you want, was one from the giveaway recently, kid would probably be already familiar with Windows from school etc and get on with it better than Linux


----------



## jaggerwild (May 30, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I have a windows 10 key you can have if you want, was one from the giveaway recently, kid would probably be already familiar with Windows from school etc and get on with it better than Linux


WOW SEND IT!
 And Thank you from Riley!!! And ME!


----------



## vectoravtech (May 30, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> Couple questions.
> First off Thank You for posting this! Does this work with new hardware(newer)and is this a server based OS? I am building a computer for a needy child(long story)I want to donate this as her mom can't pay me but offered to do so over time. I have the computer but no OS for it(I can't afford 1 for her), plus she is young and wants to learn. I want to be able to set it up with parental settings, plus make it easy to switch back in the future. My Set up(so you can advise me) Asus Z97-AR mother board a Intel G1840 dual core, 8GB 4X4 Gskill 1600DDR3, 2X 160GB Sata II WD in a RAID-0. I have used UbuntU to recover a locked out XP systems(from the side)on a lappy, I also have some software experience...........



To answer your question this is for someone that has a Virtualbox VM to use it in and a need for this basic gentoo os which isn't for beginners.

I found this program for web content control in linux:
Gnome Nanny



I would dualboot Linux Mint next to Windows 10 that way she can easily switch between the two operating systems. Ubuntu Studio is a decent distro mainly for the preinstalled, creative software:
https://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntustudio

I use this to put it on a usb stick: https://rufus.akeo.ie/  Personally I use Netrunner, Ubuntu Studio for the easier distros. Also anything with KDE is packed full of software but the volume in Mate goes to about 250%  higher then full volume which is great for watching movies.

You can install Ubuntu next to windows, its an option during the install process.








Netrunner has handbrake for video conversion in the menu as well as some preinstalled browser addons.








Mint for a solid system that comes with all the codecs. My fav as well.








Fedora has the latest parts of linux.








Sabayon is good for a gamers system but not for a beginner. it makes my laptop feel like a desktop computer.








You can burn them to a cd but the live System is allot slower then a USB stick.
https://ubuntustudio.org/about-ubuntustudio/
https://sourceforge.net/projects/netrunneros/
http://sparkylinux.org/
https://linuxmint.com/
http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=sabayon
A good idea would be to start connecting to these distros irc channels using xchat (or whatever chat app it provides) so you can directly talk with devs, surround yourself with users of the same distro.​


----------

